# 26650 Kayfun Lite Plus By Tobeco



## Hein510 (13/5/14)

DAMN! 10ml plus Kayfun!!! top up your juice every 2nd day 

Check it out

http://www.vaportekusa.com/26650-kayfun-lite-plus-by-tobeco-pre-order/#oid=1002_70


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/5/14)

I'd buy one of those for a 26650 mod just for the "Holly Crap" factor.


----------



## Riaz (14/5/14)

Don't let @Rob Fisher see this


----------



## Hein510 (14/5/14)

This in black on a black Hades would be DAAAAAMMMNNN!!!!!


----------



## crack2483 (14/5/14)

Slight off topic but when are local vendors going to start keeping 26650 batteries? There quite a few cloned mods popping up on the net.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (14/5/14)

I don't like.

Rather have 8 or 13 normal ones, and you can have different juices to choose from. ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (14/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Slight off topic but when are local vendors going to start keeping 26650 batteries? There quite a few cloned mods popping up on the net.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


If I'm not mistaken I think I saw them on vape kings website


----------



## Alex (14/5/14)

Riaz said:


> If I'm not mistaken I think I saw them on vape kings website



yip, I saw them there the other day.


----------



## crack2483 (14/5/14)

Hmmm. Must of missed them. Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/5/14)

Riaz said:


> Don't let @Rob Fisher see this



I've seen. Need to have but can only order when I get back from travels. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (14/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I've seen. Need to have but can only order when I get back from travels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Now there's a surprise.


----------



## Hein510 (15/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I've seen. Need to have but can only order when I get back from travels.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


but dont you have a Russian big coming??? I think its the same thing ...... well a clone of it!


----------



## PeterHarris (15/5/14)

bigger is better...


----------



## Gizmo (15/5/14)

I have got to be honest. I am truly enjoying the 26650 batteries. Voltage drop is not nearly as quick as normal 18650. Performance is excellent. I have been using a hades mod and kayfun nearly exclusively for 2 weeks. For me that struggles with unregulated mods is a big deal 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/5/14)

Hein510 said:


> but dont you have a Russian big coming??? I think its the same thing ...... well a clone of it!



Yes I do indeed. Hopefully it will be waiting for me when I get home from my travels. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------

